
 Code tests when hiring engineers - prakash
http://www.tompinckney.com/2009/09/code-tests-when-hiring-engineers.html
======
jtaby
I generally find that if you go to any top-tier school to hire, everyone there
passes the intelligence threshold (See "Outliers" by Malcolm Gladwell). Once
that's established, it's more important to make sure the person has the right
personality for the job and his qualities fit the culture of the company.
Doing bad on a coding interview could be a result of a host of issues, none
which may be due to lack of coding.

Personally, I find that the more technical the interview process, the more dry
the place is to work at.

